# Poppern am Strand????



## Mefospezialist (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,

mal eine kleine Frage, wo kann man günstig Urlaub machen und vom Strand aus poppern??

Habt Ihr Tips und über wen kann man so etwas buchen oder selbst um die Anreise kümmern?

Hab mal gegoogelt und kein Reiseanbieter gefunden.

Soll ein Strandurlaub mit baden und angeln werden.

Villeicht hat jemand Tips??


----------



## Marcel1409 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Poppern am Strand????*



Mefospezialist schrieb:


> ..., wo kann man günstig Urlaub machen und vom Strand aus poppern??
> ...



Auf Malle #6 |muahah:...


----------



## darth carper (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Poppern am Strand????*

Er hat poppern nicht poppen geschrieben! ;-)

Aber interessieren würde mich das auch.


----------



## Mefospezialist (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Poppern am Strand????*

Es wäre ganz schön wenn mal etwas produktives rauskommen würde. 
Ist doch eigentlich eine eindeutige Frage und wir sind hier im Anglerboard nicht im Swingerboard.

Ich möchte gerne vom Strand aus poppern und nicht am Strand poppen!!! #h


----------



## Karauschenjäger (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Poppern am Strand????*

Moin,

ich hab´das auch schon mal gemacht, das ist aber auch schon länger her - das Blöde war, da kamen Leute vorbei - und da war´s mit der Romantik vorbei.......|rolleyes


*(Trotzdem) munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
......................................*

.


----------



## Tortugaf (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Poppern am Strand????*

Ohne Gummi ,ist sehr produktiv.|supergri|supergri|supergri.


----------



## JerkerHH (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Poppern am Strand????*

Poppen am Strand? 

Ferkel !!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Poppern am Strand????*

Man sollte auch immer aufpassen, daß kein Sand in's Getriebe kommt...|rolleyes


----------



## AalNils (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Poppern am Strand????*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Man sollte auch immer aufpassen, daß kein Sand in's Getriebe kommt...|rolleyes




:m - Aber ich denke mal das der Verschleis trotzdem gegeben ist.


----------



## Sailfisch (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Poppern am Strand????*

Auch wenn Du meinst, dass ich Dich hochnehmen will Mefo, aber Popper bekommst Du bei Orionlures.

Aber auch bei Oli Schwenke vom Big Game Shop wirst Du fündig. Ebenso bei Sven Neumann, von Tackle24


----------



## Freelander (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Poppern am Strand????*

Ich mach das auch manchmal ganz gerne|supergri|engel:


----------



## Geraetefetischist (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Poppern am Strand????*



Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Ist doch eigentlich eine eindeutige Frage und wir sind hier im Anglerboard nicht im Swingerboard.
> 
> Nach lesen des Threads stelle ich Fest: Hier steht die eindeutigkeit der Frage aber gerade sehr in Frage!
> 
> ...



(man kann eigentlich an jedem Strand Poppen und Poppern natürlich auch und wer mag sogar Punkern. Aber während ICH zum Poppen einen einsamen Strand bevorzuge, würde ich zum Poppern einen Wählen, wo es Raubfische an der oberfläche gibt. Und da es auch noch Billig sein soll - jedenfalls der Urlaub, das Poppen lassen wir mal aussen vor - fallen mir eigentlich erstmal nur die Wolfsbarsche in der Bretagne Und "Camping a la Ferme" ein. Zumindest bei vorraussetzung Salzwasser.)


----------



## Sailfisch (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Poppern am Strand????*

Wir wollen aber mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen! 
Ab jetzt bitte nur noch zum Thema Poppe*r*n!


----------



## Gloin (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Poppern am Strand????*

Um mal etwas on-topic zu leisten:

Wie von Gerätefetischist angeschnitten werden im Ärmelkanal Wolfsbarsche vom Ufer aus gezielt mit Poppern gefangen, sowohl von englischer, als auch von französischer Seite aus.
Bei mir stand vor ein paar Wochen mal ein Trip nach Baltrum in Aussicht, aus dem dann aber leider nix wurde.
Da aber dort mittlerweile auch regelmäßig Wölfe gefangen werden habe ich mich auf den englischen Seiten mal schlau gemacht und dort finden der Rapala Skitter Pop sowie der Chug Bug von Storm immer wieder Erwähnung.


----------



## Gloin (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Poppern am Strand????*

|wavey:Hier nochmal ein Link, der Dich interessieren sollte:
http://www.seepferdchen-baltrum.de/angeln.htm

War einer der ersten Treffer bei Google, wer eifrig sucht findet definitiv noch mehr, speziell in England spezialiesieren sich einige Leute schon länger auf Wolfsbarsch.


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Poppern am Strand????*

Mion,Moin,auf wundersame Weise ist mein Thread zum Thema verschwunden ( Sollte da ein eifersüchtiger Admin.am Werk gewesen sein ? )
Also noch mal !! allen die sich zum Thema Poppern weiter bilden wollen empfehle ich die erste Ausgabe des neuen Anglermagazins ´´Global Game Angler ´´ das gerade Ende März von meinen Kumpels Stefan Schuller,Thomas Michael und Peter Wahl auf den Markt gebracht wurde.Vorläufer war das Magazin ´´Angeln und Reisen´´welches nun durch das neue Format abgelöst wurde.Die Autoren gehören zu den erfahrensten Big Gamern und Fliegenfischern die wir in Deutschland haben.

                        Tight Lines               Jan     |wavey:


----------



## Wollebre (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Poppern am Strand????*

vergiss was in den Touribroschüren steht. Da ist immer und überall "faire'" Fangzeit auf diese und jene Fische.
War gerade aufgrund solcher Berichte 4 Wochen auf Bali. Total falsche Zeit wie ich von Mitgliedern des Bali Fishing Clubs dann erfahren habe und erfahren musste. Kein Futterfisch da, keine Möve am Himmel was auf Kleinfisch hinweist. Somit nix mit Trolling, Poppern und Brandungsangeln, nur bei Jiggen einen guten Ruby Snapper gefangen. Auf Jig 350g in ca. 220m Tiefe an der Steilküste zur Insel Lembongan (nächste östliche Insel zu Bali)
Die richtige Zeit ist von Anfang Okt bis Ende Dez. So gehts im Okt. wieder hin. Und dann noch wichtig zu wissen, dass in den Tropen oft eine Woche vor und nach Vollmond man nicht zum gehen braucht.  Aber Entschädigung war das Fahren mit den traditionellen Balibooten. Wie die nicht durch, sondern über die Wellen gehen ist ein Erlebnis. Highlight war wie der Schiffsführer parallel zur Küste auf der Kuppe der Brandungswelle fuhr. Jedes Plastikboot wäre gekentert....Selbst als alter Segler kam nicht eine Sekunde ein ungutes Gefühl auf.
Also mach Dich im Internet über Fishing Clubs im Ausland schlau. Nehme Kontakt auf und dann wirst Du alle Infos bekommen. Noch ein Tip, frage die Jungs was die Popper und sonstiges Angelgerät dort kosten. Auf Bali waren Angelgeräte und Zubehör um ca. die Hälfte billiger als bei uns.
Teures Übergepäck für 18kg hätte ich mir sparen können bei dem was ich alles mitgeschleppt habe und dort noch eingekauft habe....
Grüße, Wolle


----------



## Wollebre (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Poppern am Strand????*

hier ein pic von dem Ruby Snapper

Kosten für die privat arrangierte 6 Std. Tour umgerechnet € 30,00
gleiche Tour über einen lokalen Tourianbieter mit einem Kunststoffboot und
minimum 4 Angler USD 186,00


----------



## Tortugaf (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Poppern am Strand????*

6 Stu für 30 Euros, das Boot ? Das ist ein Auswanderungsgrund.  Das ist der beste Preis den ich bis jetzt gehört habe.Wenn dieser Preis überall in Bali möglich ist ,ist das schon eine Reise wert.  :m G.Tortugaf


----------



## Wollebre (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Poppern am Strand????*

auswandern ist nur bedingt möglich. Jahresvisum für Personen über 55Jahre ist jetzt möglich. Kurz vor Ablauf mal für ein Wochenende nach Singapore fliegen, und bei der Wiedereinreise gibts wieder einen Stempel für ein weiteres Jahr in den Pass.
Bei den Preisen dort frag ich mich warum noch ein Rentner in Deutschland hier ist..... Die meisten Einheimischen müssen und kommen mit umgerechnet €150.00 aus. Tanken z.zt. € 0,38/L
Richtig schön essen gehen um RP 250.000 = ca. € 18,00 usw usw Ich bin im Okt/Nov wieder da um mich nach einem Domizil umzusehen.
Gruss, Wolle


----------

